# G.Skill Flare DDR3 14400CL9D-4GBFLS auf Crosshair V Formula  - kein Bios



## h242 (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

hatte die oben beschriebenen Riegel zum Crosshair IV Formula gekauft, wo sie anstandslos liefen.
Wollte sie für das Crosshair V Formula übernehmen.
Leider komm ich nicht mal ins Bios - VRAM Led blinkt rot, kein Piepsen, kein Signal.
Gesamtproblematik siehe auch hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...227-asus-crosshair-v-formula-nichts-geht.html

Ist denn der Chipsatz des 5er Boards nicht lediglich ein aufgebohrter 890 des 4er? Dann sollten die Riegel doch auch dort funktionieren?


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

bitte versuche mal mit nur einem Riegel zu starten!


----------



## h242 (22. Januar 2012)

Siehe Link, hab die möglichen Prozeduren alle schon durch, einschließlich einen Riegel durch alle Slots durchprobiert.
Und die Riegel liefen auf dem Vorgängerboard wie ne 1.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (22. Januar 2012)

Also wenn die Module auf einem anderen (bzw. auf dem vorrangegangenen Board) einwandfrei liefen,
dann liegts am neuen Board. Habe hier gerade mal ne Flare/Crosshair V Combo aufgebaut und die läuft
einwandfrei. (mit 955BE und FX 8150)

Mal versuchen das Board mit anderen Modulen zu starten und das Bios flashen!


----------



## h242 (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort und den Selbstversuch. Ich habe heute vergeblich versucht andere Riegel zu bekommen. Wie geschrieben, höre ich nichteinmal ein Piepsignal des Rechners, ganz gleich in welcher Kombination ich Komponenten hinzugefügt und weggelassen habe. Nach Unterhaltung mit mehreren Personen, einem Fachhändler und dessen Kollegen, sowie einem Asus-Mitarbeiter herrscht die einhellige Meinung, mich eingeschlossen, vor, daß das Board einen Defekt haben muss. Nachdem ich nun schon das Vorgängermodell wegen unsauberer Verarbeitung und daraus resultierenden Wärmeproblemen der Northbridge eingeschickt habe, habe ich nun auch dieses heute entnervt eingeschickt. Wie gesagt, alle anderen Komponenten liefen problemlos auf dem vorherigen Board. Ich wollte nun nicht noch mehr Zeit verlieren und hoffe, schnellstmöglich ein Ersatzboard zu erhalten, sowie, daß dies 2 unglückliche Ausnahmen waren, ansonsten wird wohl meine langjährige Stammkundschaft ein Ende finden.

Sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt, gebe ich den aktuellen Status durch.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (24. Januar 2012)

Okay, ich warte ab und drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## h242 (26. Januar 2012)

Danke, aber Daumendrücken hat leider nicht geholfen. 
Kurzer Abriss:

-Board zum Händler geschickt - Techniker haben den Fehler bestätigt
-E-Mail bekommen - leider kein anderes Board der Baureihe vorhanden - Angebot eines anderen Artikels oder Geldrückerstattung
-Anfrage meinerseits das Board zu Asus zwecks RMA zu senden - Händler bestätigte und teilte mir kurz daraufhin mit, daß Asus das Board nicht annehmen will und sie mir das Geld erstatten

Danke Asus!!! - nun steh ich da wie zuvor, daß Vorgängermodell ist seit 2,5 Wochen zur RMA, wer weiß, wann's eintrifft.
Könnt echt kotzen.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe doch das sich das kleine Desaster schnell aufklärt.


----------



## h242 (27. Januar 2012)

Schauen wir mal, das neue CH V trifft heute ein. Bei eurem Ram Konfigurator ist das CH V ja noch gar nicht aufgeführt.
Über den Stand der Dinge kannst du auch hier schauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...227-asus-crosshair-v-formula-nichts-geht.html

Will ja nicht alles zweimal schreiben.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (28. Januar 2012)

Okay ich schaue mal nach.


----------



## h242 (29. Januar 2012)

Super, nun hätte ich doch allerdings noch ne Frage, nachdem du Kofnig nachgebaut hast.
Wie du siehst funktioniert das Board soweit erstmal.
Meine Riegel werden in Slot 1 und 3 und auch in 2 und 4 erkannt. In 1 u 3 werden sie als 1333 angezeigt und beide mit 2 Gb, bei der Ansicht des Gesamtspeicher stehen aber auch nur 2 Gb und keine 4.
In Slot 2 u 4 dasselbe, hier habe ich dann als Gesamtspeicher 3,3 Gb angezeigt wie bei einem 32er Betriebssystem. 
Manuell kann ich die Riegel machmal auf 1880 stzen machmal stehen aber auch nur weniger zur Verfügung, angezeigt werden aber immer 1333.
Das Bios ist auf dem neuesten Stand und die Riegel auf 9-9-9-24 Standard eingestellt, kann das mit den 1333 mit meinem Prozi zusammenhängen, also das der nicht mehr unterstützt?
Im Windows natürlich dasselbe - ver fügbarer Speicher 4, davon 3,2 nutzbar, also scheint die 64 bit Nutzbarkeit im Dualchannel Modus noch nicht zu funktionieren.
Mich irretieren zudem die Angaben im Handbuch Slot 1 ist mit A1 ausgewiesen, Slot 2 mit A2, Slot 3 mit B1 und Slot 4 mit B2 lt den Farben ist der Dualchannel Modus immer mit den Slots derselben Farbe möglich, lt den Bezeichnungen würde das der Logik widersprechen, da man vermutet A1 und A2 = Dualchannel Modus.
Leider schweigt sich das Handbuch hierrüber aus, ich finde, was die reine Erklärung des Boards angeht, ist das Handbuch spartanischer als das Vorgängerhandbuch.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (29. Januar 2012)

Wenn das Bios dir eine Taktraten von 1333Mhz ausgibt, dann setzt es die Frequenz auch so.

Bitte setze die Spannung auf 1.5V und den Rest nach vorgaben. Es kann natürlich sein das der
IMC (interne Memorycontroller) deines 955BE nicht der beste ist und auf diesem Board nicht
so gut läuft wioe aiuf dem Crosshiar IV.
Bitte erhöhe die Spannung des IMC (VTT) mal etwas.


----------



## h242 (29. Januar 2012)

Ja, daß mit den 1333 war ne blöde Frage, mehr geht ja mit der CPU gar nicht. Das mit den Vorgaben probier ich mal, die CPU ist leider noch erste Revision, was das Stepping angeht. Danke erstmal soweit.
Irgendwann kommt auch ne neue CPU, 6-Kerner wollte ich mir erst mal nicht holen, da meine momentan für alles völlig ausreichend ist und sich gegebenenfalls bei CPU-hungrigen Sachen auch etwas nach oben schrauben lässt.
Von den aktuellen AM3+ CPU's kann man ja getrost die Finger lassen, wäre ja eher ne Verschlechterung, wie man überall lesen kann. Da warte ich lieber noch auf die nächste Baureihe.

Update:

Lag wohl am Memory Hole Remapping, das war daktiviert. Habe nochmal die optimierten Einstellungen geladen, die Spannung auf 1,5 gesenkt. Dachte, daß ich die Option beim CH IV deaktieviert hatte, um den Dualchannel-Betrieb zu aktivieren. Naja, damit wäre das Problem wohl gelöst, dann kann der Speicher ja zur QVL hinzugefügt werden.

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Mühe und die Tips.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (30. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, wir danken dir für dein Feedback!


----------



## h242 (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo CyVer,

ich hätte gerne noch eine Empfehlung hinsichtlich der optimalen Einstellungen für die Riegel.
Die CPU läuft jetzt übertaktet auf 3,6 stabil, musste ich wg. ArmaII anheben, da das gute Spiel ja sehr CPU hungrig ist.
Was wäre jetzt noch möglich an den Latenzen oder der Taktrate herauszuholen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (1. Mai 2012)

Das musst du selbst herausfinden. Einfach mal versuchen die Timings zu senken bzw. den Takt anzuheben
und dann Prime anschmeissen. Ich kann dir jetzt keine 100% Garantierten Einstellungen geben die dann
auch laufen werden.


----------



## h242 (6. Dezember 2013)

So, da isser wieder.

Habe mir zwischenzeitlich noch 1 Kit mit den gleichen Riegeln geholt (komischerweise war bei denen der PCB schwarz und nicht grün wie bei den anderen beiden - zumindest gut hinsichtlich der Verwechslungsgefahr ).

Nun wollte ich mir zwischenzeitlich schon lange den Phenom II X6 1100T zulegen, habs aber irgendwie vertrieft.
Da die Gebrauchtpreise für den Prozzi mittlerweile doch recht hoch sind und fast bei einem neuen FX-8350 liegen, habe ich mir nun diesen neu zugelegt und sollte ihn Anfang nächster Woche bekommen. 

Die Flares habt ihr ja scheinbar schon wieder aus dem Programm genommen?

Funktionieren sie bzgl. der Optimierung bei einem FX-8350 genauso gut wie bei einem Phenom II X6 1100 oder sind wieder andere empfehlenswerter (wobei ich aktuell auf neuen Ram verzichten möchte)?


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (6. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend h242,

du kannst deine Flares noch ohne Probleme mit dem FX8350 benutzen.
Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit des Speicherneukaufes.

Viele Grüße

Phil


----------



## h242 (6. Dezember 2013)

Wäre da jetzt eigentlich mehr herauszuholen hinsichtlich der Taktung als mit dem Phenom II X4 955?

Warum wurde die Produktion der Flares eigentlich schon wieder eingestampft - hätte man die nicht weiterführen können, eben auf neuere AMDs optimiert/abgestimmt?


----------



## h242 (8. Dezember 2013)

Neue Frage:

Das Bios setzt den Takt immer noch automatisch auf 1333, sollte jetzt nicht eigentlich automatisch der Maximaltakt (1866) funktionieren?
Ich kann den zwar manuell raufstellen und da bleibt er auch, aber warum geschieht das nicht automatisch?
Welche Latenzen sollten dann auf Maximaltakt bestenfalls eingestellt sein?


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo h242,

schau im Bios mal unter "DRAM OC Profiles" dort müsstest du die verschiedenen Profile laden können.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch versuchen die Timings manuell einzustellen - CL9-9-9-24.

Versuch es aber erstmal mit den hinterlegten Werten.

Viel Erfolg.

Phil


----------



## h242 (10. Dezember 2013)

Danke, habs schon selbst genau unter diesen Werten eingestellt mit der DOCP Funktion.

Das 1866er Profil ist kein Thema (bei mir sind die Timings, glaube ich, sogar auf 8-8-8-24 voreingestellt), allerdings gibt es in der Liste bis unten nochmal ein 1800-Profil, ist länger als alle anderen und sieht komisch hinsichtlich der Schrift aus - die Folge war, nach Auswahl dessen, gleich erstmal ein BSOD.
Aber so passt es jetzt auch  mit 1T habe ich keine Probleme.

Trotzdem werde ich nochmal, trotz vorgefertigtem Profil schauen, wie man die Timings noch nachträglich manuell einstellen kann, da dies bisher nicht funktioniert.

Wie gesagt, steht für mich immer noch als allererstes die Frage im Vordergrund, warum das Bios die Riegel nicht standardmäßig auf 1866 setzt.


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo h242,

weil dein Bios nicht automatisch ein "Extreme Memory Profile" lädt, sondern erst die im EEPROM (SPD) hinterlegten Timings setzt.
Das ist aber ganz normal und nicht ungewöhnliches 

Viele Grüße

Phil


----------



## h242 (6. Juli 2015)

Hi, 

ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage bzgl. Kaufempfehlung:
Mittlerweile werkelt als CPU ein FX 8350 im Rechner und momentan habe ich trotz Coolermaster V8-Lüfter mit den aktuellen Temperaturen zu kämpfen, da sich diese CPUs unter Leistung ziemlich erwärmen (WLP muss ich dann auch gleich nochmal überprüfen).
Ungünstig natürlich, daß alle Ram-Slots noch mit den recht hochgebauten Flares komplett bestückt sind.

Nun möchte ich umschwenken und mir ein 2X8 GB Dualchannel-Kit zulegen, um nur 2 Slots zu belegen.

Da ich mit Euren Riegeln immer super gefahren bin, stehen folgende zur Auswahl:

http://www.gskill.com/en/finder?cat...3&prop_2=16GB+(8GBx2)&prop_6=Dual+Channel+kit

Ich würde mich zwischen:

Sniper - F3-1866C9D-16GSR - G.SKILL DDR3 Memory

und

RipjawsX - F3-14900CL10D-16GBXL - G.SKILL DDR3 Memory

entscheiden wollen.

Vermutlich sind die Sniper (welche es auch mit leicht höheren Latenzen entsprechend den Ripjaws gibt) ein wenig geeigneter.

Trotz allem würde ich gerne von euch wissen, preislich liegen sie ja ähnlich, welche Ihr mir empfehlen würdet, ich vermute auch die Headspreader der Sniper bauen etwas niedriger als die der Ripjaws.

Da maximal DDR3-1866-RAM CPU-seitig unterstützt wird, machen schnellere Speicherriegel, welche man dann auf 1866 laufen lässt, sicher wenig Sinn?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo h242,

du wirst im Betrieb keinen Unterschied zwischen beiden Sets feststellen.
Du kannst also ruhigen Gewissens, die für dich passenderen - Höhe, Design, Preis auswählen.
Noch als kleinen Hinweis, die Sniper Heatspreader sind durch "Kimme und Korn" 2mm höher als die RipjawsX.

Viele Grüße

Phil


----------

